# Launch Ramp at Neville



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if the ramp is cleaned, I'm going to fish the damn on the 31st if I can launch. Thanks


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

That ramp gets closed often gated and locked don`t know if its open or not .But the ramp at Moscow could be your best alternet but I would bring a shovel.


----------



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks I'm going to call district five and see what their plans are for cleaning it up and getting it open and will report soon. Thanks


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

it was closed today and muddy. i put in at moscow and it was pretty easy. fished up by the dam. got a few saugeye and some white bass. the wind was cold today made it tough. any one know where shad and skippies are?


----------



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies on the ramp at Neville it saved us a few miles and time. We put in at Moscow and the ramp was in good shape with no silt at all, was an easy launch, three of us fished all day with great success. Used minnows and jigs all day for Saugers and limited out with thirty nice fish. We had to move off the wall three times for barges and fished the short wall and did just as well there, the weather was great and all in all it was a fantastic day on the river for three friends. Water clarity was around 6-8 inches.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reports on the river.
Jake


----------

